# Check Engine Light on again



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

What has been done to try to fix it so far? Could be getting clogged with soot?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Are you under warranty?

Egr cooler plugged? Clean egr cooler....

I believe egr cooler bypass is controlled by egr solenoid.... Possibly replace egr solenoid. Cost is $25 on trunkmonkeyparts.com. part number is 55574896

Looking at my alldatadiy.com data for our car the book time to replace egr solenoid is 0.7 hours. Removing throttle body gives access to egr valve, cooler and EGR solenoid. Doesn't look like a hard job. So not a lot of downtime for labor in shop....

If dealer is doing under warranty they may not burn time cleaning things so they probably remove and replace egr cooler, egr solenoid and maybe EGR valve too.... Or maybe just egr solenoid if it isn't too gummed up....

Just a guess based on doing a little research on what is required to remove and clean EGR valve. I actually bought one for not too much $$ so will replace and then clean old one to have as spare.... My daughter had been driving alot in a small town (college) on short trips so I figure it could use a check and cleaning....

Jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> What has been done to try to fix it so far? Could be getting clogged with soot?


I haven't done anything to fix it. I just drive the car until the light goes off.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> I haven't done anything to fix it. I just drive the car until the light goes off.


 I would think it is something you want to get fixed..... If it is bypassing the egr cooler this should only happen while engine is warming up etc. 

And having EGR working properly is probably better for DPF...

jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> I would think it is something you want to get fixed.....


It fixed itself today when the light went off.

I'm still under warranty and I'm accumulating all the paperwork fo each time the light come on. A few dozen more times and maybe I'll ask them to do something about it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

And it's back on again today! Same code.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> And having EGR working properly is probably better for DPF...


Disabling EGR is better for the DPF. Clean combustion with 100% air results in less particulate matter in the exhaust.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> Disabling EGR is better for the DPF. Clean combustion with 100% air results in less particulate matter in the exhaust.


 Yep. With egr blocked - more oxygen and less inert gas. With egr blocked, Motor runs hotter and you get more NOx. It is a balancing act....

Having the egr leak, have excessive flow or not regulate exhaust gas temperature properly and you will end up in excessive soot and plugging dpf...... Which is where you might be right now and why I would think you should fix sooner rather than later.

Chevy is really squeezing dealers on warranty work. My advice is to hit the dealer with check engine light on and code set. E.g. i have a tranny code with no CEL and it isn't easy to convince them to pursue it. 

Jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> My advice is to hit the dealer with check engine light on and code set.


I've got an appointment for Thursday. The light went off today but the codes are still stored.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> Having the egr leak, have excessive flow or not regulate exhaust gas temperature properly and you will end up in excessive soot and plugging dpf


I don't think the quantity of EGR is an issue. There would be more codes if it were the EGR valve itself not functioning. Right now it's just the cooler bypass valve so the EGR is going into the intake at a higher temperature than desired because it's bypassing the cooler. 

If the actual EGR valve were stuck open I would probably see physical symptoms like a rough idle. EGR is turned way down/off at idle for this reason. Likewise, if the EGR valve were stuck closed I'd think I would see more engine codes and possibly a "hard" code where it starts the 75-mile countdown to limiting the speed on the engine.

I don't think high EGR temperature leads to more soot. If anything, higher temperatures would result in more complete combustion and less soot (at the expense of more NOx).


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Technician was able to physically exercise the EGR cooler bypass valve without any sticking or jamming. There was no excessive soot buildup. Electronic command to open and close the EGR cooler bypass valve resulted in smooth action without sticking or jamming.

Per GM technical they are replacing the entire EGR cooler assembly. The part is on backorder and they'll call me when they get it.


----------



## Lion Christ (Dec 4, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> Technician was able to physically exercise the EGR cooler bypass valve without any sticking or jamming. There was no excessive soot buildup. Electronic command to open and close the EGR cooler bypass valve resulted in smooth action without sticking or jamming.
> 
> Per GM technical they are replacing the entire EGR cooler assembly. The part is on backorder and they'll call me when they get it.


How much did this replacement cost? They are charging me $1300 right now as an SPAC case.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

That is probably reasonable for out-of-pocket cost at a dealer (list price for the part alone is ~$450,) but I'm curious why it's a SPAC case?

There are a number of us that have been waiting for replacement EGR coolers for months and driving the cars without issue. I thought normally the SPAC only gets involved if they are desperate to get an un-driveable car back on the road?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Lion Christ said:


> How much did this replacement cost? They are charging me $1300 right now as an SPAC case.


It's a warranty item. Will be done tomorrow for $0.


----------



## Lion Christ (Dec 4, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> It's a warranty item. Will be done tomorrow for $0.


Thanks for the response. Could you please check what warranty that is? They told me the item is not under warranty for me. I'm at 66k miles, 4 years in.


----------



## Lion Christ (Dec 4, 2019)

phil1734 said:


> That is probably reasonable for out-of-pocket cost at a dealer (list price for the part alone is ~$450,) but I'm curious why it's a SPAC case?
> 
> There are a number of us that have been waiting for replacement EGR coolers for months and driving the cars without issue. I thought normally the SPAC only gets involved if they are desperate to get an un-driveable car back on the road?


I am not sure, unfortunately. It is just what the person I have been communicating with at the dealership told me. From what I found online "This is when a part is on back order and the part is needed. SPAC will conduct an extensive search for the part across the U.S. "


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Lion Christ said:


> Thanks for the response. Could you please check what warranty that is? They told me the item is not under warranty for me. I'm at 66k miles, 4 years in.


Powertrain warranty is 60k miles, so your engine is out of warranty.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> Technician was able to physically exercise the EGR cooler bypass valve without any sticking or jamming. There was no excessive soot buildup. Electronic command to open and close the EGR cooler bypass valve resulted in smooth action without sticking or jamming.
> 
> Per GM technical they are replacing the entire EGR cooler assembly. The part is on backorder and they'll call me when they get it.


I had the EGR Cooler replaced on one of my three cars so far. It's a new part number item, meaning it had issues and has been redesigned. I have had the P2457 code now on all 3 of my Gen 2 Diesels, one has been replaced so far. It was ordered last SUMMER, and arrived about 2 months ago, then they had a coolant leak and it took 2 months to get a gasket and O-ring seal to fix that. GM is having some serious issues with parts logistics. It's also crystal clear to me that they know all these EGR Coolers have issues (hence the new part number). That is likely also why it is taking so long to get the parts.

I'll attach the old egr part, then the new part, you can see completely different numbers.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Lion Christ said:


> Thanks for the response. Could you please check what warranty that is? They told me the item is not under warranty for me. I'm at 66k miles, 4 years in.


Did you have problems with the CEL coming on prior to passing 60,000 miles? Is this a long-term issue for you?

If so, you might petition GM to give you a "good will" warranty replacement. Show them all the redesigned EGR coolers that are going out to diesel Cruze owners because of these problems and show them that your problems started before your warranty ran out. If this is a redesigned part, you might ask them pretty please with sugar on top to replace it for you.

The other option for a continuing problem would be small claims court. If they refuse to replace a known bad part that they're replacing on other cars, it would make a decent case for you to take to small claims court. Having done this with Hyundai for a different issue, they just settled with me instead of going to trial.


----------



## Lion Christ (Dec 4, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> Did you have problems with the CEL coming on prior to passing 60,000 miles? Is this a long-term issue for you?
> 
> If so, you might petition GM to give you a "good will" warranty replacement. Show them all the redesigned EGR coolers that are going out to diesel Cruze owners because of these problems and show them that your problems started before your warranty ran out. If this is a redesigned part, you might ask them pretty please with sugar on top to replace it for you.
> 
> The other option for a continuing problem would be small claims court. If they refuse to replace a known bad part that they're replacing on other cars, it would make a decent case for you to take to small claims court. Having done this with Hyundai for a different issue, they just settled with me instead of going to trial.


Thanks, Barry, for the feedback and advice. This has been an issue for a long time, since maybe 10k miles or earlier (I'd have to check the documents), involving several sessions of recharging the catalytic converter and having parts replaced in the exhaust, such as sensors, etc. I have certainly already decided I will be contacting corporate. I have plenty of documentation to defend my case. 

What I find interesting, though, is that yours is covered under a powertrain warranty and the dealership that I took my car to told me that it was not covered under powertrain warranty. They also told me my car is still under the powertrain warranty (maybe it was extended due to these known issues).


----------



## Lion Christ (Dec 4, 2019)

T


MRO1791 said:


> I had the EGR Cooler replaced on one of my three cars so far. It's a new part number item, meaning it had issues and has been redesigned. I have had the P2457 code now on all 3 of my Gen 2 Diesels, one has been replaced so far. It was ordered last SUMMER, and arrived about 2 months ago, then they had a coolant leak and it took 2 months to get a gasket and O-ring seal to fix that. GM is having some serious issues with parts logistics. It's also crystal clear to me that they know all these EGR Coolers have issues (hence the new part number). That is likely also why it is taking so long to get the parts.
> 
> I'll attach the old egr part, then the new part, you can see completely different numbers.
> 
> ...


This is great information, thank you. From my understanding, the [old] part catalogue number was 12656014, so the part number displayed in your image is different from the part catalogue number. Does the catalogue number remain the same if there is a change in... factory number? (Not sure what to call that number).


----------



## Georgiagrown20 (Jan 31, 2020)

Anybody have any resolution for this yet? My 2015 Cruze Td has been at the Chevy dealer since mid october. They originally changed my egr valve and upon returning to my house noticed a coolant leak. Took back to dealer and they are saying it’s my egr cooler. They have ordered part 12656014, however I don’t feel like I need this whole kit. If it’s simply the cooler can’t they just replace that? The cooler itself is available as well as needed gaskets. I almost want to go get it to get a second opinion. I feel like Chevy isn’t going to reproduce the pet anytime soon. Thanks for the help


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Georgiagrown20 said:


> Anybody have any resolution for this yet?


The fix for my car was replacing the EGR cooler valve. It's got a different part number, so it appears something was changed to make it a new part. I was driving the car for 3-4 months until they received the part to do the change.


----------

